# Any ideas for a thin rollerball or gel style pen?



## sbanen (Apr 27, 2010)

Has anyone made a thin rollerball or gel(parker style) pen? Any ideas?










"It is a poor craftsman who blames his tools"


----------



## mredburn (Apr 27, 2010)

PSi has an 8mm tube Premium designer PK-MONT PAR that uses the parker style refills, Woodcraft has the CLassic American Ball point kit. YOU could use one of the kits and make a slender body both top and bottom but you will have to custom make the Center band. Instead of using the ones provided in the kit. I am looking at both kits now and the PSI kit has a smaller diameter cap which would allow you to make the top thinner than the Wooodcraft kit, OF course you could always make a cape as well as the center band.


----------



## dexter0606 (Apr 27, 2010)

I made a Berea Flat Top American screw cap rollerball that was pretty good. Some people on the site gave it a bad rap but I liked it and so did my customer


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 27, 2010)

Slimline Pro click pens are just a little thicker then a regular slimline and they come with the gel refills . PSI sells them .


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 30, 2010)

I actually make quite a few of the Penn State 8mm gel click. At first it was because my wife wanted some for a craft show, but after doing some, I really started like them. The blank length is critical and I CA the parts together because I have had a few loose ones. If you do that, be careful not to glue the click mechanism on accident. Not that I have or anything... They are fairly slim at .466.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 30, 2010)

It would be better to use Loctite Red instead of CA . The CA outgassing can destroy the plating very quickly and makes disassembly very hard if you should ever have to get the pen apart .


----------



## KD5NRH (May 1, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Slimline Pro click pens are just a little thicker then a regular slimline and they come with the gel refills . PSI sells them .



+1 on the Slimline Pro; I've got a customer who just keeps ordering more and more of these for all his friends, and another one who's gotten four so far and won't even consider any other style.  I think Woodturningz is getting tired of me calling to check stock on them, but that's their own fault for not keeping a whole pile on hand so I don't have to guess which finish I can do for somebody who needs four of them ASAP :wink:


----------



## Mark (May 1, 2010)

I believe the Hart Double Twist from WC will work. It's an 8mm tube with Parker refill.
It operates like a cigar style (double twist). It's pretty slender.


----------

